# Breed photos wanted



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/210482-breed-info-still-wanted.html
Some of you have seen this, if not please go have a look before continuing.

I'm having some issues with gathering photos as i'm either being ignored and just can't find the images.

Requirements;

Must be a good photo, not something taken on a mobile phone or a cheap/bad camera, must not be busy either examples;

Bad;








Can only see backsides









Can't see the dogs face









Person in the way









lopsided, again human in the way









Too much flash & too busy









Taken on a mobile phone

Good;








Can clearly see the dog in natural state









Nice clear shot of a relaxed dog









Despite something else in the background, the main focus is one the dog.

I hope these help on what i'm after 

The list below is the breeds i'm currently looking for photos of, I will update this every time I need some or have got the ones I want.

Wanted;
Chihuahua-Short haired
Old Tyme Bulldog
Black Russian Terrier
Poodle-2x standard, 2x miniature and 2x toy
Bernese mountain dog

All credit will be given and discussed, you can post the photos here or pm me a link 

Thank you


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Updated the list


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a long coat chi if you want his pics?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want any Shetland sheepdog pics let me know 

I also have some good standard poodle pics you are welcome to use.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> View attachment 81872
> 
> 
> View attachment 81873
> ...


Not the type of photos i'm looking for or breeds and you've not said anything about what they are I can only guess two border terriers-which I don't need right now.



Nataliee said:


> I have a long coat chi if you want his pics?


Yes, Please


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

have hundreds of boxer pics if needed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> If you want any Shetland sheepdog pics let me know
> 
> I also have some good standard poodle pics you are welcome to use.


Thanks but don't have any breed info on those yet but I promise will grab you if I get some in


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

H0lly said:


> have hundreds of boxer pics if needed


Don;t have any boxer info for now but thank you

The ONLY ones I need are the ones listed please Unless your willing to submit a breed thing


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Thanks but don't have any breed info on those yet but I promise will grab you if I get some in


I am just doing hte breed info for Shelties now  If you still want it.
With being ill it completely slipped my mind.xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I am just doing hte breed info for Shelties now  If you still want it.
> With being ill it completely slipped my mind.xx


Honestly i've sent so many breeds to so many people i've only had a 1/4 back of those so don't worry  I forgot i'd even sent it to you :lol:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

If you need better ones i've got more on the other pc i can get


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> If you need better ones i've got more on the other pc i can get


I love this one actually and it's great so if you don't mind i'd like this one please.

What credits would you like? :thumbsup:


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

If you ever needed any (more) cockapoos then let me know


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

LauraIzPops said:


> If you ever needed any (more) cockapoos then let me know


We have the info but we are on hold with x breeds for now so when we get on it I will grab you


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> We have the info but we are on hold with x breeds for now so when we get on it I will grab you


Haha okay no worries  I knew you'd said you weren't doing crossbreeds at first, but then noticed on a list that you had the cockapoo information, so just thought i'd say I will have some pictures if/when they're needed  Hope it's all going well!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I love this one actually and it's great so if you don't mind i'd like this one please.
> 
> What credits would you like? :thumbsup:


Yeh thats fine  Just put anything i don't mind. I have a photo of him with his all his real doggy family (pedigree chis not my other 2 mongs lol) but their faces are all turned away


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Can take some more if you want side on or any other angle let me know


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Would you like some of me without me 'Chav' hat?*


*Or would you like some of me without my overbearing look of indifference?*


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> Yeh thats fine  Just put anything i don't mind. I have a photo of him with his all his real doggy family (pedigree chis not my other 2 mongs lol) but their faces are all turned away


No worries and aww bles, yep sounds like a normal dog thing :lol:



Bedlingtondoodle said:


> Can take some more if you want side on or any other angle let me know


This one is great if I could use this that'd be great, what credit would you like? 



Zaros said:


> *Would you like some of me without me 'Chav' hat?*
> 
> 
> *Or would you like some of me without my overbearing look of indifference?*


As stunning as they are they are no good to me unless you'd like to help me out and fill in a breed questionnaire on those gorgeous sarplanics of yours :thumbsup:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> As stunning as they are they are no good to me unless you'd like to help me out and fill in a breed questionnaire on those gorgeous sarplanics of yours :thumbsup:


Sometimes they're no bloody good to me either  but I might be able to help you with a questionnaire.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know if this picture is any good to you, but i took this photo of a Black Russian Terrier at Crufts.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

If you ever need any help with dobes.....well you get the idea! :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Sometimes they're no bloody good to me either  but I might be able to help you with a questionnaire.


:lol: Feel the same way when trying to walk up hill or stairs and i'm having to pull my lazy malamute up instead of her pulling me up  :lol:

Will Pm you thanks 



Labrador Laura said:


> I don't know if this picture is any good to you, but i took this photo of a Black Russian Terrier at Crufts.


Thanks, it's not on par with what i'm after but this is a breed i'm struggling most with so if I still ahve no luck soon enough i'll ask you again if i'm ok to use it and about credits and such 



Dober said:


> If you ever need any help with dobes.....well you get the idea! :lol:


If you'd like to help with info then i'd be happy to have some photos too


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> If you'd like to help with info then i'd be happy to have some photos too


What kind of info do you need? Appart from 'They're awesome.' of course!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Thanks, it's not on par with what i'm after but this is a breed i'm struggling most with so if I still ahve no luck soon enough i'll ask you again if i'm ok to use it and about credits and such


It's not the best of photo's, but knew i had one of the Russian terrier so thought i better not keep it to myself  Have plenty of Labrador pictures but your all sorted there lol


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you able to use photo's taken at shows? I thought you would need to the owners permission to put it on a site? If not and you just need the photographers permission I can give you pictures of...

St Bernard.
Husky.
Malamute.
Newfoundland. 
Great Dane.
Bull Mastiff. 
Old English Sheepdog.
Bulldog.
Dalmatian.
Bull terrier.
Papillon.
Maltese.
Poodle (Standard).
Japanese Chin.
Corgi.
Bearded collie.

And a few other breeds.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dober said:


> What kind of info do you need? Appart from 'They're awesome.' of course!


Will pm you 



Labrador Laura said:


> It's not the best of photo's, but knew i had one of the Russian terrier so thought i better not keep it to myself  Have plenty of Labrador pictures but your all sorted there lol


Thanks and yes, i'm not short on those :lol:



shetlandlover said:


> Are you able to use photo's taken at shows? I thought you would need to the owners permission to put it on a site? If not and you just need the photographers permission I can give you pictures of...
> 
> St Bernard.
> Husky.
> ...


I'll ask hubby later to be sure now that you mention it but should think it's only photographers right asvlong as the photographer has the right to that photo (if that makes sense :lol: )


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'll ask hubby later to be sure now that you mention it but should think it's only photographers right asvlong as the photographer has the right to that photo (if that makes sense :lol: )


Okay dokey well I have pics of all the breeds mentioned. So when your ready for them give me a shoutand I willemail them over.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Still looking for photos but after talking with hubby we can take photos of dogs not owned as long as they have had consent to take those photos.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I can post some of my long haired Chihuahua, just let me know.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm sure you've already got pics of BC's but if you want some 'different' colours then you can have pics of my Skye (blue/white) & Star (lilac/white) also, Teagan, smooth coated.


----------



## creekmouth (Dec 7, 2011)

I can post you some of my Barbets (French Water Dogs) one chestnut (maron) and one black.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

PLEASE READ, I AM NOT CURRENTLY ACCEPTING BREED PHOTOS THAT ARE NOT LISTED, THANK YOU

If your breed is not on the list and not on the website, it may be just that I don't have it.

I do not have border collies right now or barbets so if you'd like to fill the info in and send me photos i'd be very happy :w00t:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Updated now with more breeds, need those poodles now


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I can offer a non-show clipped standard poodle pictures.

Or I can offer a few I took at a show of show clipped.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Smooth coat chihuahua



















Sorry about her eyes( maybe you could photo shop the pupils or something )




























Hope these are ok 

If you want some better ones just let me know


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I can offer a non-show clipped standard poodle pictures.
> 
> Or I can offer a few I took at a show of show clipped.


Both would be great so then people can see :w00t:



Rache said:


> Smooth coat chihuahua


Could I have this one please?  what credits would you like


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes of course you can, more than happy to help  

What do you mean by credits?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Rache said:


> Yes of course you can, more than happy to help
> 
> What do you mean by credits?


Bedlington Terrier
See under the photo there is a name, you can have your real name or your username for here


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha ooh I see. Rachel Wright please. :blush:


----------

